# driver spends £30,000 unsuccessfully fighting £100 speeding fine



## Brendan Burgess (10 Sep 2019)

Driver spends £30,000 fighting £100 speeding fine - and loses
					

Richard Keedwell claims a speed camera was wrong when it clocked him travelling 35mph in a 30mph zone in Worcester




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




And, I thought that I was stubborn.

Brendan


----------



## Purple (11 Sep 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Driver spends £30,000 fighting £100 speeding fine - and loses
> 
> 
> Richard Keedwell claims a speed camera was wrong when it clocked him travelling 35mph in a 30mph zone in Worcester
> ...



What an idiot. Sometimes you just have to take it on the chin and move on.

It's just another good reason to vote for Brexit... I'm sure he'd tell you.


----------



## Peanuts20 (11 Sep 2019)

Middle aged middle class English guys thinks he is right and everyone else is wrong.............sums up the last 3 years


----------



## Gorteen (13 Sep 2019)

That's got to hurt!


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Sep 2019)

We need a few people like this. Nine times of of ten they lose and lose badly but every now and then they hit the mark and do the rest of us a favour...


----------



## elacsaplau (13 Sep 2019)

Keedwell: Amn't I right to stand up to the system?
His brief:  Of course you are - you'll get no argument from me on that score
Keedwell: You really think so
His brief:  Oh dearie me, yes - it's great to meet a man of character, of integrity
Keedwell: And I've a very good case, right?
His brief:  Gilt edged, safe as houses, I'd say
Keedwell: But what about your fees?
His brief:  Well the losing side has to pay those and we're in the right here, aren't we?
Keedwell: No question about that
His brief:  Well said my good man - could I just have a little signature here and here - just a formality, on the off chance, you understand....


----------

